# A few more baskets...can't seem to stop.



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

The larger baskets measure about 7" across, the smaller last two are between 3-4". So much fun and although I still love to knit, this is much faster.


----------



## nanny v (Sep 4, 2013)

these are beautiful well done


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

They are beautiful, you have a talent for this and a great eye for color work. What do you do with them?


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Wonderful work, I am seriously impressed, wanted to do baskets forever, never could figure them out. Truly love them

Jan


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

What are they made of? They look great!!


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

Your baskets are beautiful!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice baskets, they are fun, at one time I made baskets from Pine needles.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

They are really lovely. I don't blame you for not wanting to stop.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

CHinNWOH said:


> They are beautiful, you have a talent for this and a great eye for color work. What do you do with them?


Thank you. I give them to family and friends...some for charity.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Susan Marie said:


> What are they made of? They look great!!


Some are made with sea grass and others with Danish cord. They can be made with pine needles also, bit I have ventured into that yet!


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Charlotte80 said:


> Nice baskets, they are fun, at one time I made baskets from Pine needles.


My friend who taught me started with pine needles....they make gorgeous baskets.


----------



## RetiredPacaMama (May 2, 2016)

Really nice job. I tried making baskets and found it was really tough as my hands didn't seem strong enough.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I LOVE that first one......I need to stop and make one like that!!! How could I do it? I am in ocean fanatic!!!


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

The center is a coaster (sandstone) and my husband drilled holes in it. There are lots of websites where you can learn how to do it. Just google it or try this site: nativetech.org. They use pine needles but the sewing technique is the same.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Those are so pretty!


----------



## dorarudin (Jun 15, 2014)

very nice looks like your haveing fun


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

What beautiful work. Thank you for sharing. Are they gifts? (I want the second one!)


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Sine said:


> What beautiful work. Thank you for sharing. Are they gifts? (I want the second one!)


Thank you....they are spoken for however. ????


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Your baskets are really nice. If I were younger, I might try making them. I have all I can do now to keep up with my current hobbies. Have you thought about selling your baskets at bazaars? I think they would be very popular. I bought a basket at a bazaar for my SIL as a gift one year. It was a nice hanging type basket. She didn't have any baskets as nice as yours. Thanks for posting, I enjoyed seeing them.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> Your baskets are really nice. If I were younger, I might try making them. I have all I can do now to keep up with my current hobbies. Have you thought about selling your baskets at bazaars? I think they would be very popular. I bought a basket at a bazaar for my SIL as a gift one year. It was a nice hanging type basket. She didn't have any baskets as nice as yours. Thanks for posting, I enjoyed seeing them.


Thank you. I don't want to sell them as it would be a job instead of a hobby. If I have one and someone wants to buy it, I would consider selling them. Family and friends never.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow you are very good at it. Years ago I did lots of basket weaving classes with a Husband and wife basket weavers. They were amazing. Have not done it in 34 years. absolutely beautiful.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

mama879 said:


> Wow you are very good at it. Years ago I did lots of basket weaving classes with a Husband and wife basket weavers. They were amazing. Have not done it in 34 years. absolutely beautiful.


Thank you!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Beautiful baskets & very unique because of the center coaster. Love unique, one-of-a-kind items.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Your baskets are really lovely. Each one is an original work of art.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

They are so beautiful!


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

Great bowls or baskets--and very creative. I can see why you are loving the craft.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Your baskets are beautiful and unique.


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

They are so beautiful. Thank you for sharingmw


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Spectacular craftsmanship....


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

They are all so beautiful!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Love your baskets!


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

How do you get the colors into the cord? Did you buy it that way?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lovely baskets. ????


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Your baskets are really beautiful - I certainly don't need another hobby but I'm sorely tempted!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

You do beautiful work! Morro Bay?


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Beautiful! Must be hard on your hands.


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow! They are all beautiful!


----------



## pinkroses (Jun 2, 2011)

The baskets are Lovely, so well done!!!!! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Judyh said:


> How do you get the colors into the cord? Did you buy it that way?


No I didn't buy the cord that way, I spray painted it.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

sharmend said:


> You do beautiful work! Morro Bay?


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

morningstar said:


> Beautiful! Must be hard on your hands.


No, not at all.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

sharmend said:


> You do beautiful work! Morro Bay?


Thankfully, yes!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

hotske said:


> No, not at all.


I have some beautiful native baskets made for me (Mohawk) and a purchased one gifted to me (Navajo Wedding Basket). The various baskets you've pictured here certainly are as unique and beautiful. Thank you for sharing those pictures.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

hotske said:


> Thankfully, yes!


 :sm24:


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your kind comments. I just love making them...almost instant gratification. Unlike a prayer shawl I am in the process of knitting!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

these are gorgeous!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

lovely work. They will make nice gifts for someone.


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thy are absolutely beautiful!! I tried to do a few with the pine needles but the artheritis in my hands prevented it.. Would you consider selling one, i would treasure it and love to have one of your beautiful baskets, i love the additon of the charms.. Thank you for sharing their pics with us.. ????


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Your baskets are awesome!


----------



## coal cracker (Jul 15, 2016)

Quite nice. how do you make them with pine needles--sounds interesting.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

coal cracker said:


> Quite nice. how do you make them with pine needles--sounds interesting.


I don't do the pine needles.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Lainey513 said:


> Thy are absolutely beautiful!! I tried to do a few with the pine needles but the artheritis in my hands prevented it.. Would you consider selling one, i would treasure it and love to have one of your beautiful baskets, i love the additon of the charms.. Thank you for sharing their pics with us.. ????


I can send you pics of the ones available, private message if you like.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Great collection of your beautiful work.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Beautiful


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

So lovely...nice work on all!
:sm24:


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

love them!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

These are gorgeous. Your eye for color, different bases, your technique. Just beautiful.


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

Wow. Those are beautiful and would be nice for sock projects along with many other things.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

what are those little "hand made with love" called and the others......(they are not beads)....I just cannot think of what they are


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

They are charms that I bought on Amazon.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice work.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Gorgeous baskets.


----------

